# Horseshoe art



## Emma2 (10 January 2015)

Hi all, would anyone be able to put me in contact with someone who makes your own horseshoes into art (photo frames etc) please in the Bristol area? (Cleaning up of shoe, maybe painting and shaping) thanks in advance


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 January 2015)

Here the link is half way down the page.

http://horse-care-and-advice.weebly.com/in-memoriam--cremation-of-your-horse-or-pony.html


----------



## Emma2 (10 January 2015)

Thank you, that's really helpful


----------



## Emma2 (10 January 2015)

Unfortunately, I had a look and she is only able to paint the shoes rather than remould them into something like a photo frame, if anyone knows of someone else I would be most grateful thanks


----------



## Soup Dragon (10 January 2015)

Have a look at this website http://www.shunique.com

It says she will make items to order so might be able to create a photo frame for you.


----------

